# AKU Admission Help! (SAT 2 Accepted?)



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

AOA,


I am the student of FSc education system. So my question is that will Aga Khan university accept SAT 2 scores from a local student? And if yes, will it make my chances of getting selected any better if I have good enough scores?


Also should I be giving the subject tests on May 2, 2015 or June 6, 2015? If I don't do very well in the May tests will I be able to give them again in June?


Help would be much appreciated!


Thanks.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Help needed ASAP!


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

If you've done your F.Sc/A-levels from Pakistan you can only get in by passing the AKU entry test and their Interview. If you've done your A-levels from abroad you can apply with your SAT 2 scores. If you have dual nationality but you've done your F.Sc/A-levels from Pakistan you still have to pass their entry test and you can't use your SAT-2 scores. Do the tests in May if you don't do well you can do them again in June but if they are only for AKU there is no point in doing them as explained above. If you're applying as a foreign student to other government uni's definitely do SAT-2.


----------

